# Main page ?



## bunky (Apr 29, 2009)

I noticed the Forum changed,  I can't seem to find the main page where all the new post were,    Did we loose this function??


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 29, 2009)

Hit quick links (at top right of page) then todays posts....


----------



## morkdach (Apr 29, 2009)

lost in the big one Brian is working on it .
 hopes to get it restored this week.
stay tuned


----------



## bunky (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok  Thanks   I can click on the top for now..


----------



## morkdach (Apr 29, 2009)

bump it up to see whats happennune


----------

